# Printing colour problem with glossy paper



## sybozo (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm having a problem with printing an image. Whenever I print an image from my computer, (using glossy paper) the colour doesn't turn out the way I want it to be. Image from laptop is a light colour but when printed, the colour turned pretty dark (eg. light purple turned to dark purple, and light yellow turn to dark yellow etc.) . Is there a way to fix this?

Just to let you know, I changed my printer paper option to epson glossy. (is changing paper option to epson glossy at fault?) and my printer brand is EPSON STYLUS TX400


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will need to experiment and use the printer software to adjust the brightness and color options. As your monitor/laptop screen is very likely NOT color calibrated (hardly anyone spends the money or time to do this), you can't assume what you see on the screen will match what is printed. Trial and error until you get it adjusted how you like, then save the profile.


----------



## sybozo (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't really wanna waste lots of ink and paper. To get glossy paper I have to travel pretty far and to buy printer ink, its pretty expensive. I did experiment with it though. Printing on normal paper changing the settings to plain paper for printer paper options, it does print exactly like what my monitor has shown. But if i change my printer paper options to plain paper and tried printing with glossy paper, it leaves with some small white dots or some other coloured dots and sometimes some thin, small bits of stripes.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Standard paper or photo paper? If it's photo paper, are you using photo ink?

In any case, the same applies. There isn't a quick fix, like "go here and enable x". Each type of paper requires calibration. Most people use and/or live with the default settings, which work fine most of the time. However, if it's not working as you like, you need to calibrate.


----------



## sybozo (Apr 18, 2010)

The paper I'm using apparently is like a sort of glossy sticker paper. Print it on the glossy paper and you can stick it anywhere if you know what I mean. It's like a sticker. ARGH! It's hard to explain. Would that be under a photo paper category? and if it is, how do I calibrate it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can try different paper types until you find one that works. But the glossy paper setting you are already using is likely the best bet.

In the printer settings, you can usually adjust the print settings (including color management) after you select the paper type.


----------



## sybozo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll try that. though when I tried using the glossy paper setting, its pretty much the same problem


----------

